# RIVERS TO OCEAN MASSIVE SHIPMENT WILD AND CULTURED CORALS. 25 boxes 450pcs



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone



Massive 25 box coral order of cultured and wild corals to arrive late Friday eve 
ready for sale Saturday morning 11 a.m Marine fish arriving as well!!

450 new corals!!!

Sps lovers will be happy I have 30 wild/deepwater, and 120 cultured acropora, montipora, seriatopora,

70 pcs of echinopora!!!!!!!!!!! Not a typo, 70 full colonies

40 blastomussa!

50 zoos and palythoa.

Acanthastrea lord, rotendoflora, and echinata

Hammers, frogspawn, torchs, octospawn

Brains - lobo, symphyllia, welsophyllia, cynarina, scolymia, trachyphyllia, favias, platygyra

Mushrooms. Red, mettalic leaf, blue strips, blue spotted, red flame,

Green clove poylps, orange clove polyps, blue anthelia

Goniopora. Red pink green purple

Some fish as well, below is the fish list and cultured acropora species list

Assuming everything comes in healthy this should be one of my greatest shipments of all time. Nobody wants to miss this one

LIVE MONTIPORA "M"	MONTIPORA CAPRICORNUS	
LIVE MONTIPORA	MONTIPORA SUPERMAN	
LIVE MONTIPORA	MONTIPORA SUNSET	
LIVE MONTIPORA "M"	MONTIPORA FOLIOSA	
LIVE MONTIPORA "M"	MONTIPORA CONFUSA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA MILLEPORA	
LIVE MONTIPORA "M"	MONTIPORA VERUCOSA	
BRANCH CORAL "M"	ACROPORA SPP	
SERIATOPORA CORAL "M"	SERIATOPORA HYSTRIX	
SERIATOPORA CORAL "L"	SERIATOPORA CALINDRUM	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA HYACINTHUS "M"	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA TENUIS	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA SPARILIS "M"	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA FORMOSA	
BRANCH CORAL "M"	ACROPORA SPP	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA ASPERA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA ROBUSTA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA GRANDIS	
ACROPORA DWI COLOURS	ACROPORA SP	
LIVE ACROPORA 3 COLOURS	ACROPORA SPP	
LIVE ACROPORA	ACROPORA LORIPES	
LIVE ACROPORA	ACROPRA GRANULOSA	
BRANCH ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA GEMIFERA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA SELAGO	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA NASUTA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA FLORIDA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA BRANCHII	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA ECHINATA	
LIVE ACROPORA "M"	ACROPORA ROBUSTA	

MIDNIGHT ANGEL	CENTROPYGE NOX	
LONG NOSED BUTTERFLY	FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS	
BANDED TAIL CORAL COD	CEPHALOPOLIS URODELUS	
BLACK SPOTTED SURGEON	ACANTHUSRUS BARIENE	
VOLITAN "M-L"	PTEROIS VOLITAN	
BLUE TANG "M"	PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS "M"	
BLUE TANG "S"	PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS "S"	
YELLOW TAIL TAMARIN WRASSE "M-L"	ANAMPSES MELEAGRIDES "M-L"	
BLUESPOTTED TAMARIN WRASSE	ANAMPSES CAERULEOPUNCTATUS	
VALEBTINI PUFFER	CANTHIGASTER VALENTINI	
YASHIA GOBY W SHRIMP	STONOGOBIOPS SP	
MIZUTAMA GOBY	VALENCIENNEA SEXGUTTATA


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

*=d =d =d*

Sounds like an awesome shipment!!! looking forward to seeing all the amazing pieces!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Crazy awesome shipment! Something for everyone!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

*Great looking shipment!!!*

Alright guys, here are a few quick shots i took tonight, Just with my iphone unfortunately! Shipment came in amazing!!! some amazing pieces! there was just so much going on i couldn't take many shots! hands soaked and all!

Hope these are good enough to tease y'all a bit!

Sorry for all the blue washout! the Iphone really does hate blues!


















































Everyone should go and check out the store tomorrow!!! TONS of SPS! and the deep waters are AWESOME!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Was he open and selling friday night or was this a special viewing you had?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> Was he open and selling friday night or was this a special viewing you had?


iam assuming he works there or was helping out because it was posted @ 2am ish and he also stated that he was soaked


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

thmh said:


> iam assuming he works there or was helping out because it was posted @ 2am ish and he also stated that he was soaked


Helped unload. Almost 3am when I left! And I know Ryan was still there sweeping up the last of the elastics, and such.

Doubled the value of my van for a bit too I think  Was tempted to just get on the 401, and head home


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

This piece is stunning! Even before it got to the lighted tanks you could tell it was going to be a great piece!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

J_T said:


> Helped unload. Almost 3am when I left! And I know Ryan was still there sweeping up the last of the elastics, and such.
> 
> Doubled the value of my van for a bit too I think  Was tempted to just get on the 401, and head home


So you guys were the Pros thats helping him unload, i offered my service as well but he said he has a team already. ;P where can i sign up to be a on the roster JT?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

thmh said:


> So you guys were the Pros thats helping him unload, i offered my service as well but he said he has a team already. ;P where can i sign up to be a on the roster JT?


Walk in at 1pm, and own a van.... Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

I just help Ryan with his shipments thats all. I figured id get a few crappy photos up for you guys to at least see something before heading in! Wish i got some SPS shots before i left but I forgot!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

thmh said:


> So you guys were the Pros thats helping him unload, i offered my service as well but he said he has a team already. ;P where can i sign up to be a on the roster JT?


Secret handshake...


----------

